
Saudi Arabia Joining U.N. Women's Rights Group - imartin2k
http://www.newsweek.com/saudi-arabia-top-women-rights-group-united-nations-criticism-588974
======
chrisbennet
S.A. is was also head of the committee that selects UN human rights experts.
It sure seems like we are living in a parallel universe these days.

~~~
daemin
It does. It's like the U.N is afraid of looking islamaphobic so they allow one
of the more barbaric regimes to join these councils.

As N.N.Taleb says, the most intolerant will win.

~~~
imartin2k
His essay about that topic was for sure one of the best things I've been
reading in the last years.

